# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Last name

## Евгения Белякова

I know this last name Rodon is not Russian but is it Moldovan? Romanian? Does anyone know?

----------


## partly russian

> I know this last name Rodon is not Russian but is it Moldovan? Romanian? Does anyone know?

 its most likley romanian,
or it could be scandinavian, i no it sounds wierd but check this out. 
I read from my Social Studies/ global book and it talked about scandinavian immigration to romania. 
Holy crap, i actually learned sumthin useful from that class  ::

----------

